# Incontro Draghi-Biden. Le richieste degli USA all'Italia.



## Toby rosso nero (10 Maggio 2022)

Oggi ci sarà l'atteso incontro tra Draghi e il presidente americano Biden.

Incontro caricato di aspettative, dopo le parole di Macron che invitano ad un abbassamento dei toni e all'apertura di un canale diplomatico serio e internazionale, e le tensioni nel governo italiano che chiedono a Draghi una presa di posizione più indipendente dagli USA. Anche il PD ieri ha dato esplicito mandato a Draghi di far valere le ragioni italiane ed europee, di non essere succubi dell'America, e di fermare l'escalation verbale e militare contro la Russia.

In molti si aspettano che Draghi faccia da "ponte" tra Macron e Biden. Ma in realtà gli USA andranno diritti per la loro strada, come riporta il Corriere.
*Senatori vicino a Biden affermano che gli USA chiederanno più soldati italiani da schierare sul fianco est dei Paesi Nato, più armi a Kiev, un'accelerata per sganciare l'Italia dalla dipendenza dal gas russo.*
il presidente Usa si aspetta dagli alleati europei un impegno proporzionale a quello americano (33 miliardi di dollari stanziati dal Congresso) nel finanziamento militare in favore dell'Ucraina.
Richieste insostenibili dall'Italia, spetterà dunque a Draghi trovare delle forme compensative di supporto.

Nel frattempo gli USA accelerano l'invio di armi a Kiev con una legge ad hoc. Un decreto simile era stato diramato prima della seconda guerra mondiale, per prevenire gli attacchi di Hitler.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Oggi ci sarà l'atteso incontro tra Draghi e il presidente americano Biden.
> 
> Incontro caricato di aspettative, dopo le parole di Macron che invitano ad un abbassamento dei toni e all'apertura di un canale diplomatico serio e internazionale, e le tensioni nel governo italiano che chiedono a Draghi una presa di posizione più indipendente dagli USA. Anche il PD ieri ha dato esplicito mandato a Draghi di far valere le ragioni italian ed europee, non essere succubi dell'America, e e di fermare l'escalation verbale e militare contro la Russia.
> 
> ...


Loro stampano stampano 
Investono soldi ma poi rimandonono il bilancio
Bello costruire i soldi dal nulla? 
ma la realtà prima o poi bussa 
non azzardatevi a premere il pulsante
x non renderlo pubblico ehhh


----------



## fabri47 (10 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Oggi ci sarà l'atteso incontro tra Draghi e il presidente americano Biden.
> 
> Incontro caricato di aspettative, dopo le parole di Macron che invitano ad un abbassamento dei toni e all'apertura di un canale diplomatico serio e internazionale, e le tensioni nel governo italiano che chiedono a Draghi una presa di posizione più indipendente dagli USA. Anche il PD ieri ha dato esplicito mandato a Draghi di far valere le ragioni italian ed europee, non essere succubi dell'America, e e di fermare l'escalation verbale e militare contro la Russia.
> 
> ...


Quando si incontrano due mostri, non bisogna mai stare tranquilli. Inutile dire che i due finti oppositori Conte e Salvini staranno studiando la scusa per dire signor sì a quest'altro scempio.

Probabilmente faranno come ha detto la Santanchè a Non è l'Arena domenica scorsa, che ha detto: "Se sarà guerra, è Putin che la vuole".


----------



## pazzomania (10 Maggio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Loro stampano stampano
> Investono soldi ma poi rimandonono il bilancio
> Bello costruire i soldi dal nulla?
> ma la realtà prima o poi bussa


Motivo per cui non molleranno mai l' osso egemonico mondiale.

Che poi non cambia nulla, la geopolitica non prevede vuoti di potere.

Se arretra una potenza, avanza l' altra.

Il mondo delle favole si può giusto raccontare ai bambini prima di dormire.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Oggi ci sarà l'atteso incontro tra Draghi e il presidente americano Biden.
> 
> Incontro caricato di aspettative, dopo le parole di Macron che invitano ad un abbassamento dei toni e all'apertura di un canale diplomatico serio e internazionale, e le tensioni nel governo italiano che chiedono a Draghi una presa di posizione più indipendente dagli USA. Anche il PD ieri ha dato esplicito mandato a Draghi di far valere le ragioni italiane ed europee, di non essere succubi dell'America, e di fermare l'escalation verbale e militare contro la Russia.
> 
> ...



Zero aspettative. Il Governo Draghi non potrà che accettare qualunque cosa verrà "chiesta" dagli "alleati".


----------



## Andris (10 Maggio 2022)

in quale paese occidentale potrebbe mai esserci un primo ministro che da settimane non conferisce in parlamento e prima di farlo, nonostante la richiesta ufficiale del parlamento, asserisce di dover andare prima a Washington ?
per aggirare ogni discussione e conflitto di idee puntualmente pone fiducia a qualsiasi decreto

hanno fatto fallire il referendum renziano, spaventati dalla dittatura di maggioranza, ma accettano le porcate di Draghi

in nome di chi si reca a Washington se non ha avuto alcun mandato parlamentare a negoziare nel merito ?


----------



## pazzomania (10 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Probabilmente faranno come ha detto la Santanchè a Non è l'Arena domenica scorsa, che ha detto: "Se sarà guerra, è Putin che la vuole".


Si può forse dire il contrario?


----------



## fabri47 (10 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si può forse dire il contrario?


Se fomentiamo Putin, senza alcun tentativo di dialogo (con Biden che da mesi lo insulta, da prima della guerra), è lapalissiano che sarà guerra mondiale, se non militare, economica. Ricordo sempre che in tutto il mese di febbraio, Putin ha avvertito ripetutamente che voleva la sicurezza che l'Ucraina non entrasse nella Nato e Biden e Zelensky hanno sempre fatto orecchie da mercante, continuando il dialogo per l'inserimento dell'Ucraina. Macron fu l'unico in Europa ad accorgersene che la situazione stava degenerando, al punto che andò in Ucraina da Zelensky che gli promise di mantenere gli accordi di Minsk. Promessa che è stata ritrattata il giorno dopo.

Poi sull'invasione niente da dire, gesto da condannare, come erano da condannare anche i dem USA che rovesciarono due volte il presidente Yanukovich con "rivoluzioni colorate" fatte da cecchini che sparavano dall'alto provocando morti e colmate nella strage di Odessa. Episodi a cui il mainstream ha dedicato poche irrilevanti pagine.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se fomentiamo Putin, senza alcun tentativo di dialogo (con *Biden che da mesi lo insulta*, da prima della guerra), è lapalissiano che sarà guerra mondiale, se non militare, economica. Ricordo sempre che in tutto il mese di febbraio, Putin ha avvertito ripetutamente che voleva la sicurezza che l'Ucraina non entrasse nella Nato e Biden e Zelensky hanno sempre fatto orecchie da mercante, continuando il dialogo per l'inserimento dell'Ucraina. Macron fu l'unico in Europa ad accorgersene che la situazione stava degenerando, al punto che andò in Ucraina da Zelensky che gli promise di mantenere gli accordi di Minsk. Promessa che è stata ritrattata il giorno dopo.
> 
> Poi sull'invasione niente da dire, gesto da condannare, come erano da condannare anche i dem USA che rovesciarono due volte il presidente Yanukovich con "rivoluzioni colorate" fatte da cecchini che sparavano dall'alto provocando morti e colmate nella strage di Odessa. Episodi a cui il mainstream ha dedicato poche irrilevanti pagine.


Aggiungo, che quel "Putin assassino" di Biden di un anno fa, non era tanto casuale e secondo me era fatto apposta per scaldare gli animi, perché i dem sapevano benissimo che ci sarebbe stata una guerra per la questione NATO.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> in nome di chi si reca a Washington se non ha avuto alcun mandato parlamentare a negoziare nel merito ?


Funziona come nell' amata Russia


----------



## fabri47 (10 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *in quale paese occidentale potrebbe mai esserci un primo ministro che da settimane non conferisce in parlamento e prima di farlo, nonostante la richiesta ufficiale del parlamento, asserisce di dover andare prima a Washington ?
> per aggirare ogni discussione e conflitto di idee puntualmente pone fiducia a qualsiasi decreto*
> 
> hanno fatto fallire il referendum renziano, spaventati dalla dittatura di maggioranza, ma accettano le porcate di Draghi
> ...


Ma qui la colpa è del parlamento, fatto da gente che cambia idee ogni secondo e magari anche ricattata (sicurissimo su quest'ultimo punto). Belli erano i tempi in cui Salvini da ministro degli interni andava dalla Gruber a minacciare la caduta del governo, solo perché si approvò la cannabis legale nei negozi  .


----------



## Andris (10 Maggio 2022)

qui ci vorrebbe il commento tipico che si vede su youtube

Casa Bianca: "......"

Governo italiano: "Signorsì"


----------



## Blu71 (10 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Aggiungo, che quel "Putin assassino" di Biden di un anno fa, non era tanto casuale e secondo me era fatto apposta per scaldare gli animi, perché i dem sapevano benissimo che ci sarebbe stata una guerra per la questione NATO.



Biden non ha fatto nulla per impedire che la guerra iniziasse perchè una occasione come questa per cercare di far cadere Putin e consolidare la propria egemonia agli Usa non capita più.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Biden non ha fatto nulla per impedire che la guerra iniziasse perchè una occasione come questa per cercare di far cadere Putin e consolidare la propria egemonia agli Usa non capita più.


Pensa che stupido Putin.

Ha fatto una guerra fondamentalmente senza ragione, si è inimicato mezzo mondo, ha consolidato gli USA, portato ancora più stati a voler entrare nella Nato.

Senza contare le perdite russe.

Che gli sarà passato in testa, dico io.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Pensa che stupido Putin.
> 
> Ha fatto una guerra fondamentalmente senza ragione,* si è inimicato mezzo mondo, *e consolidato gli USA
> 
> Che gli sarà passato in testa, dico io.



Dimentichi che c'è una parte non piccola del Mondo che con Putin continua a fare grossi affari.


----------



## Ringhio8 (10 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Oggi ci sarà l'atteso incontro tra Draghi e il presidente americano Biden.
> 
> Incontro caricato di aspettative, dopo le parole di Macron che invitano ad un abbassamento dei toni e all'apertura di un canale diplomatico serio e internazionale, e le tensioni nel governo italiano che chiedono a Draghi una presa di posizione più indipendente dagli USA. Anche il PD ieri ha dato esplicito mandato a Draghi di far valere le ragioni italiane ed europee, di non essere succubi dell'America, e di fermare l'escalation verbale e militare contro la Russia.
> 
> ...


Un burocrate e la reincarnazione di Nixon ma più stupido, ne uscirà che l'Italia deve sacrificarsi in nome del zio Sam, i soliti noti scendi letto statunitensi diranno che é per salvare vite. Ammazzatevi PD


----------



## pazzomania (10 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dimentichi che c'è una parte non piccola del Mondo che con Putin continua a fare grossi affari.


Non lo dimentico.

Ma guadagna comunque meno.

Cosi come l' Europa comprava tutto dalla Russia per convenienza, allo stesso modo la Russia vendeva quasi tutto all' Europa per convenienza.


----------



## Swaitak (10 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Oggi ci sarà l'atteso incontro tra Draghi e il presidente americano Biden.
> 
> Incontro caricato di aspettative, dopo le parole di Macron che invitano ad un abbassamento dei toni e all'apertura di un canale diplomatico serio e internazionale, e le tensioni nel governo italiano che chiedono a Draghi una presa di posizione più indipendente dagli USA. Anche il PD ieri ha dato esplicito mandato a Draghi di far valere le ragioni italiane ed europee, di non essere succubi dell'America, e di fermare l'escalation verbale e militare contro la Russia.
> 
> ...


Su questo incontro si spippettano solo i media del padronato.
Se ci va bene il contentino saranno due barchette di GNL a fronte di qualche porcata. Sarebbe meglio non si incontrassero proprio.


----------



## gabri65 (10 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Pensa che stupido Putin.
> 
> Ha fatto una guerra fondamentalmente senza ragione, si è inimicato mezzo mondo, ha consolidato gli USA, portato ancora più stati a voler entrare nella Nato.
> 
> ...



Continuate a ragionare come se la visione dal vostro piccolo mondo fosse quella che vi dà le maggiori informazioni possibili. Tutti i miei averi che al posto suo agiresti in maniera leggermente differente da come la pensi.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Maggio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Continuate a ragionare come se la visione dal vostro piccolo mondo fosse quella che vi dà le maggiori informazioni possibili. Tutti i miei averi che al posto suo agiresti in maniera leggermente differente da come la pensi.


Non ho capito il succo in concreto, come sempre, ma fa nulla.

Ad ogni modo, dal "mio piccolo mondo" ero ironico, non prendere per letterale quello che ho scritto.

Ma ad ogni messaggio in cui leggo come preambolo della causa della guerra un nome che non sia quello di Putin, mi viene automatico credere che sia un post ironico, cosi mi adeguo al tono e faccio l' ironico anche io.


----------



## gabri65 (10 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non ho capito il succo in concreto, come sempre, ma fa nulla.
> 
> Ad ogni modo, dal "mio piccolo mondo" ero ironico, non prendere per letterale quello che ho scritto.
> 
> Ma ad ogni messaggio in cui leggo come preambolo della causa della guerra un nome che non sia quello di Putin, mi viene automatico credere che sia un post ironico, cosi mi adeguo al tono e faccio l' ironico anche io.



Sul guadagno non mi sembravi ironico. Per guadagno forse tu intendi solo la vile moneta, che ovviamente non è lo scopo ultimo della guerra.

Per il resto, fa niente anche per me.


----------



## Sam (10 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non lo dimentico.
> 
> Ma guadagna comunque meno.


Tutto da dimostrare, pazzomania, considerando che i pagamenti li accetta in valuta nazionale e con prezzi in netto rialzo.
Senza contare che il parziale vuoto di mercato dell'energia in Europa lo sta riempendo l'India, che, a differenza di Draghi, non ha alcun interesse nei 90° + centrifuga come chiesto da Washington.
Per adesso si leggono solo sparate come -15%, -20% del PIL causa sanzioni. Ma le sanzioni ci sono dal 2014 e la Russia è tranquillamente lì a fare mercato come ogni giorno.
Noi invece ci becchiamo rialzi su luce, gas e benzina.
Oggi ho messo 10 € di benzina alla macchina: 5,60 litri. Quasi 2€/l, per una guerra voluta per soddisfare gli interessi di Washington.

Ma sicuramente gli scemi con l'anello al naso sono i russi.



pazzomania ha scritto:


> Cosi come l' Europa comprava tutto dalla Russia per convenienza, allo stesso modo la Russia vendeva quasi tutto all' Europa per convenienza.


Solo che l'Europa alternative serie ai russi deve ancora trovarne.
I russi le alternative all'Europa non hanno nemmeno bisogno di cercarle, perché c'è la fila per il gas e il petrolio.


----------



## Sam (10 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non ho capito il succo in concreto, come sempre, ma fa nulla.
> 
> Ad ogni modo, dal "mio piccolo mondo" ero ironico, non prendere per letterale quello che ho scritto.
> 
> *Ma ad ogni messaggio in cui leggo come preambolo della causa della guerra un nome che non sia quello di Putin, mi viene automatico credere che sia un post ironico, cosi mi adeguo al tono e faccio l' ironico anche io.*


Il punto è che c'è poco da fare l'ironico, perché la causa della guerra sta dall'altra parte dell'Atlantico, che ti piaccia o meno.
Poi, che anche i russi facciano politica di potenza, e che in questa guerra non ci sia giusto e sbagliato, è indubbio.
Così come è indubbio che l'Ucraina è da sempre il giardino di Mosca, che noi dalla rivoluzione arancione della Timoshenko stiamo cercando di portargli via, per questione di cordone anti-russo, anche se qualcuno crede davvero alla storia del migliorare le condizioni di vita delle badanti.


----------



## Raryof (10 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Pensa che stupido Putin.
> 
> Ha fatto una guerra fondamentalmente senza ragione, si è inimicato mezzo mondo, ha consolidato gli USA, portato ancora più stati a voler entrare nella Nato.
> 
> ...


Il tentativo degli Usa è sempre stato evidente, cominciare a strutturare l'Ucraina in una certa maniera, negli anni, per arrivare al conflitto in Europa.
Usare l'Ue e la Nato come scusa per andare a salvare un paese geopoliticamente "russo", nel nome della pace e della russofobia ormai inculcata a mezzo mondo, un piano per andare a portare la buonissima UE tutt'attorno alla Russia, per circondarli e renderli un paese innocuo militarmente sempre per via della famosa Nato, la "difensiva" Nato, entri nell'Ue entri nella Nato entri nell'area di influenza americana perché la Russia è cattiva, non fa una pezza, intanto però entrando nell'Ue aumentano i costi per tutte le aziende europee soprattutto per via della mancanza di rapporti col mercato russo e perché far entrare paesi nell'Ue significa costi in più per tutti noi, non entrano gratis, significa debito, significa capitalismo buono, significa che l'Ucraina come soluzione finale non può che avere un'entrata nell'Ue americana e questi sono i mandanti veri della guerra, americani e i cagnolini Ue, occasione troppo ghiotta, tanto l'Ue è solo una illogica organizzazione finanziaria dove c'è ricchezza, ricchezza che viene usata per aggirare la democrazia stessa e tutti quelli che sono stati i valori fondamentali primari per portare avanti il benessere da queste parti e quella supremazia culturale che abbiamo sempre avuto dopo esserci fatti la guerra tra di noi 80 anni fa, pochi ma buoni, invece altri hanno voluto l'allargamento per puri fini geopolitici e quindi inutili, stupidi, perchè le armi non si producono per la pace ma per interessi, perché il mondo va così, allora se noi siamo governati da banchieri è chiaro che l'Ue sia ormai un semplice portafoglio dove andare a pescare, con cittadini senza più futuro che dovranno pure farsi da parte quando avverrà la sostituzione etnica vera e propria, cioè la disomogeneità interna, quando i cattolici ed etnici italiani saranno minoranza o il 50% della popolazione sarà finita, saremo paese globalizzato senza più spina dorsale ma innamorato dello ius soli e dei diritti per tutti, in primis per i gay, una società totalmente finita dove il benessere verrà sperperato per le peggio cazzate, come si sta facendo ora con queste guerre da compagnia, da propaganda, per passarci il tempo e prepararci ad accogliere, ad accettare le guerre e ad essere mansueti, una UE non seguita da nessuno e che non rappresenta la volontà della propria gente, senza il consenso della propria popolazione ci ha portato in guerra per puro interesse di qualche svaccone burocrate, o per vendere propaganda, gente che non potrà nemmeno ribellarsi o andare a votare, tanto vince sempre il partito unico, quello che non può permettersi di creare malcontento nei confronti di una Ue che ci ha portato in guerra perché è ormai il giocattolo di qualche burocrate, filantropo o banchiere che da anni sta cercando in tutte le maniere di disintegrarci e di farci perdere benessere e ricchezza, a vantaggio di pochi o di chi lucra su emergenze e terrore infinito, ricchezze che vengono perse o spostate per andare a disintegrare la produzione, certe attività, solo per mero interesse, così sì che affonda il sistema, quando le istituzioni fanno gli interessi degli altri e mettono in difficoltà chi in teoria dovrebbero rappresentare e supportare.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Il punto è che c'è poco da fare l'ironico, perché la causa della guerra sta dall'altra parte dell'Atlantico, che ti piaccia o meno.
> Poi, che anche i russi facciano politica di potenza, e che in questa guerra non ci sia giusto e sbagliato, è indubbio.
> Così come è indubbio che l'Ucraina è da sempre il giardino di Mosca, che noi dalla rivoluzione arancione della Timoshenko stiamo cercando di portargli via, per questione di cordone anti-russo, anche se qualcuno crede davvero alla storia del migliorare le condizioni di vita delle badanti.


E' un po' come se un 18 enne ubriaco, non si ferma al rosso a bordo del mega-suv e ti stira sulle strisce pedonali.

La colpa è dei genitori che danno una macchina del genere ad un neopatentato?
Oppure è colpa di chi gli ha venduto da bere?
Oppure della legge che permette ad un neopatentato di guidare un SUV?
Oppure è colpa delle case automobilistiche che fanno auto cosi potenti?
Oppure dello stato che non ha ancora vietato la vendita di alcoolici?
E perchè non colpa della scuola che non ha insegnato certi valori al ragazzo?
Probabilmente qualcuno dirà pure che era colpa del pedone che non aveva guardato abbastanza bene prima di attraversare, anche se aveva luce verde.

Per me, il 90% della colpa è del ragazzo che guidava.
Poi si può analizzare come migliorare la situazione.

Ma perdere di vista il punto focale, è sempre un grossolano errore.


----------



## Sam (10 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E' un po' come se un 18 enne ubriaco, non si ferma al rosso a bordo del mega-suv e ti stira sulle strisce pedonali.
> 
> La colpa è dei genitori che danno una macchina del genere ad un neopatentato?
> Oppure è colpa di chi gli ha venduto da bere?
> ...


Mettiamola così: se tu vai nel territorio di un leone, e cerchi di portargli via la carne, e il leone ti azzanna, la colpa è tua o del leone?

Stiamo sempre allo stesso discorso: non puoi pensare di prendere un'azione (l'invasione), decontestualizzarla, e giudicarla singolarmente.
La Storia, la politica e tutto il resto è come una catena di tessere del domino. Cade una, cadono tutte, in fila.
Ad ogni azione, corrisponde reazione.
Altrimenti è ovvio che ci sia gente che pensa che Mussolini si sia alzato la mattina del 10 giugno 1940 con la luna storta, perché aveva chiesto un decaffeinato e gli è stato portato uno classico, e ha deciso di dichiarare guerra.
Le cose non avvengono MAI per caso. C'è sempre una catena di eventi.
E quando si arriva alla guerra significa che possibilità di negoziati non ce ne sono.

L'Ucraina è sempre stata russofila, fino a che Washington non ha deciso che doveva servire i suoi interessi anziché quelli di Mosca.
Così ha creato la Timoshenko e la rivoluzione arancione, dando il via agli eventi che avrebbero portato a Maidan e alla guerra attuale.
Sempre lo stesso schema. Lo stesso usato in Siria contro Bashar al-Assad (ISIS), Afghanistan contro i sovietici (talebani e Bin Laden), Libia contro Gheddafi (guerra civile), Egitto contro Mubarak (guerra civile), Tunisia contro Ben Ali (guerra civile).

Sia chiaro, non sto dicendo che la Russia fa bene a sparare. Sto dicendo che se togli ad un cane il suo osso, come puoi pensare che l'animale non si arrabbi?
O forse si pensa che la Russia debba essere lo scemo del villaggio che prende gli schiaffi e dice grazie? Che si vede la sua sfera d'influenza ridursi e deve pure stare buona, altrimenti l'occidente si indigna?

Se tu vai a rubare in un negozio e il commerciante prende il fucile e ti fa secco, la colpa è moralmente tua, non del negoziante, che si vede derubato e si deve pure giustificare davanti ad un giudice per la mancanza di proporzionalità tra offesa e difesa.

Quando la si smetterà di vittimizzare l'Occidente e gli USA facendoli passare per eroi della libertà, e si comincerà a capire che la politica coloniale fatta a danno di un'altra potenza, porta INEVITABILMENTE alla guerra?


----------



## Blu71 (10 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Mettiamola così: se tu vai nel territorio di un leone, e cerchi di portargli via la carne, e il leone ti azzanna, la colpa è tua o del leone?
> 
> Stiamo sempre allo stesso discorso: non puoi pensare di prendere un'azione (l'invasione), decontestualizzarla, e giudicarla singolarmente.
> La Storia, la politica e tutto il resto è come una catena di tessere del domino. Cade una, cadono tutte, in fila.
> ...



Tutti conoscono Putin. Difficile credere che chi ha attuato determinate politiche di espansione in Ucraina non avesse messo in conto una reazione armata della Russia e, in fondo, magari quella reazione la voleva. 
Formalmente la guerra è tra Russia ed Ucraina ma credo sia evidente a tutti che lo scontro vero è tra Russia ed USA.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Maggio 2022)

*In diretta immagini dell'incontro al TG1.*


----------



## hakaishin (10 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *In diretta immagini dell'incontro al TG1.*


si è già calato le braghe draghistan?


----------



## Blu71 (10 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *In diretta immagini dell'incontro al TG1.*



Niente reti unificate?


----------



## fabri47 (10 Maggio 2022)

*Biden ha elogiato Draghi e l'alleanza con l'Italia. Draghi: *_*"Putin pensava di dividerci, ma invece non ci è riuscito. Continueremo con le sanzioni e con gli aiuti all'Ucraina come chiesto da Zelensky".*_


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Maggio 2022)

Aggiornate pure voi il topic e le news, che non ho tempo di seguire questi cialtroni.


----------



## Raryof (10 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Quando la si smetterà di vittimizzare l'Occidente e gli USA facendoli passare per eroi della libertà, e si comincerà a capire che la politica coloniale fatta a danno di un'altra potenza, porta INEVITABILMENTE alla guerra?


Non esiste sistema capitalista e filo americano che non veda la propaganda "difensiva" come un modo per far marciare l'industria bellica, figuriamoci dopo 2 anni di filantropismo sanitario e pandemia.
Hanno fatto saltare Trump che nel suo essere burbero aveva addirittura evitato di andare oltre su certi argomenti per metterci un fantoccio di 80 anni che non sa neanche dove abita.
Poi vabbè qui c'è stata una facile escalation per mettere poi la stupida Ue contro la cattiva Russia, gioco facile, bingo totale americano che di fatto ha fatto radere al suolo l'Ucraina mentre gli amici europei facevano finta di dare aperture su un'ipotetica entrata dell'Ucraina nella Ue e poi nella Nato, con un pil ridicolo che non supera nemmeno quello dell'Emilia con 10 volte la popolazione dell'Emilia, un'economia imbarazzante, in poche parole il paese perfetto per portare avanti diverse narrative, guerra e armi da vendere, pace ma solo con le armi da vendere e poi ovviamente la Russia cattiva da evitare, come se non si fosse capito che l'allargamento dell'influenza americana in certe zone così europee è tutto sulle nostre spalle? supporto civile, assistenza, corridoi umanitari, guerra, armi, ricostruzione e poi chissà cosa ci sarà, questi sono costi nostri, non americani, loro fanno la guerra per sentirsi ancora paese egemone, noi paghiamo pure per fare la guerra ai nostri interessi e IN Europa, bah.
Una Ue seria si sarebbe distaccata ma, ovviamente non può, perché? perché è Ue, è Nato, è commissariata, finanziamente con l'€ e politicamente con classi politiche scelte ad hoc da chi poi ha fatto commissariare la propria politica nazionale in funzione di interessi esterni, di spinte esterne, sovranazionali e per certi versi sovracontinentali, logico che paesi sovrani, con una propria moneta, avrebbero potuto risentirsi nell'andare contro i propri interessi o quelli del proprio popolo che vuole capire perché vengano fatte cose negative per la propria economia, per i costi, troppo pericoloso, infatti la moneta unica serviva ad arrivare proprio a questo, uno schema perfetto per ridicolizzare diverse economie non permettendo crescita, non permettendo di avere una propria geopolitica pacifica e collaborativa, anche provinciale o territoriale, come paese leader nel mediterraneo, per esempio, quindi sì, cuccatevi pure tutta la narrativa, ormai il potere è andato altrove, nemmeno una rivolta sociale potrebbe fare nulla, nemmeno un'Italexit con la maggioranza potrebbe fare tanto, visto che non ci arriverà mai lì, guardate chi ha il potere e odiatelo, ma non stupitevi, hanno lavorato per aggirare tante cose e andranno sempre più avanti, con narrative diverse, tanto il popolo bue rimane sempre, chi sarà incaricato di ricostruire riceverà fondi europei, soldi nostri, ma costruirà una pace economica grandissima sulle spalle di quelle stesse persone che vogliono la pace e cedono magari il braccio facilmente, come se la ricostruzione del benessere (anche civile, costituzionale e non solo economico) perso fosse possibile, illusi.
Io davvero mi chiedo come faccia la gente a non vedere certe cose, dai vaccini alle guerre, ma anche solo alla politica estera di chi dovrebbe garantire un certo tipo di competitività e logicità nelle scelte, questi incapaci ci hanno mandato al macello per nulla, perché la Cina sta arrivando e qualcuno sta sparando gli ultimi colpi usando i nostri soldi e la nostra pazienza, noi che siamo ben mascherinati dalle istituzioni e non abbiamo voce in capitolo nemmeno col voto che guarda caso è sempre così lontano mentre in parlamento c'è un governo unico con tutti dentro, di incapaci, che seguono la narrativa di un traditore del paese perché hanno paura di arrivare alle elezioni al governo e chi fa finta di essere primo ministro ora fa giustamente il cavolo che gli pare.
Un paese vecchio siamo che neanche tanto teneramente distrugge ogni giorno che passa il proprio potenziale per far contenti altri, tanto lo sappiamo che gli italiani sono esterofili, figuriamoci chi poi deve pure rappresentare la politica, nascono zerbini in cambio di popolarità e qualche soldo, in un sistema politico dove si vedono sempre le stesse facce e dove c'è dentro di tutto, tanti incompetenti che magari pensavano che fare visite istituzionali richiedesse solamente di andare a mangiare uno spuntino e fare due chiacchiere in pace.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Continueremo con le sanzioni e con gli aiuti all'Ucraina come chiesto da Zelensky".*



Come deciso dagli USA, per tutti gli altri.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Aggiornate pure voi il topic e le news, che non ho tempo di seguire questi cialtroni.


Concordo, tra poco c'è l'Eurovision.


----------



## Dexter (10 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Biden ha elogiato Draghi e l'alleanza con l'Italia. Draghi: *_*"Putin pensava di dividerci, ma invece non ci è riuscito. Continueremo con le sanzioni e con gli aiuti all'Ucraina come chiesto da Zelensky".*_


Meno male. Grazie Biden, grazie Draghi. Fortuna che ci son loro a preoccuparsi della salute e delle finanze dei cittadini dei paesi che governano, il loro unico interesse no?


----------



## gabri65 (10 Maggio 2022)

.


----------



## Sam (10 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Biden ha elogiato Draghi e l'alleanza con l'Italia. Draghi: *_*"Putin pensava di dividerci, ma invece non ci è riuscito. Continueremo con le sanzioni e con gli aiuti all'Ucraina come chiesto da Zelensky".*_


Una volta deridevamo Breznev per robe del genere. Chissà se qualcuno farà il murales come nella DDR, con Nonno Biden e Draghi.

_Mio Dio, aiutami a sopravvivere a questo amore mortale_, recitava la scritta sul muro.


----------



## hakaishin (10 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Biden ha elogiato Draghi e l'alleanza con l'Italia. Draghi: *_*"Putin pensava di dividerci, ma invece non ci è riuscito. Continueremo con le sanzioni e con gli aiuti all'Ucraina come chiesto da Zelensky".*_


Che schifo.
Figurati se non si calava le braghe…
Forse forse meritiamo l’estinzione


----------



## admin (10 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Biden ha elogiato Draghi e l'alleanza con l'Italia. Draghi: *_*"Putin pensava di dividerci, ma invece non ci è riuscito. Continueremo con le sanzioni e con gli aiuti all'Ucraina come chiesto da Zelensky".*_



Delinquenti


----------



## pazzomania (10 Maggio 2022)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Maggio 2022)

*Draghi: "Dobbiamo utilizzare ogni canale per la pace, per un cessate il fuoco e l’avvio di negoziati credibili.
La guerra in Ucraina porterà dei cambiamenti massicci in Europa.
In Italia e in Europa le persone vogliono la fine di questi massacri, di questa violenza, di questa macelleria. Le persone pensano che cosa possiamo fare per portare la pace"

Biden: "Sei stato un buon amico e un grande alleato. Una Ue forte è anche interesse degli Usa.C’è una cosa che apprezzo di te, il tuo sforzo di unire la Nato e l’Ue, e ci sei riuscito. Era difficile credere che andassero di pari passo, era più probabile che si sarebbero divise ma tu sei riuscito a farle andare di pari passo."

Subito dopo, il portavoce di Biden:
"Ci chiedono di essere aperti ad una soluzione diplomatica in Ucraina, noi lo siamo, ma non vediamo nessun segnale da parte della Russia che voglia impegnarsi in questo percorso, hanno ancora ambizioni.
La guerra sarà ancora molto lunga."*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Biden: "Sei stato un buon amico e un grande alleato. Una Ue forte è anche interesse degli Usa.C’è una cosa che apprezzo di te, il tuo sforzo di unire la Nato e l’Ue, e ci sei riuscito. Era difficile credere che andassero di pari passo, era più probabile che si sarebbero divise ma tu sei riuscito a farle andare di pari passo."*



Poltrona NATO certificata!


----------



## Andris (10 Maggio 2022)

*Lavrov*

*"Borrel è famoso oltre che per le sue idee sulla confisca di beni altrui, anche per l' uscita sulla crisi Ucraina che va risolta sul campo di battaglia.*
* Dovremmo ricordargli che è un diplomatico, non un militare, ma la diplomazia europea non esiste, la fanno gli USA"*


----------



## Swaitak (10 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Biden: "Sei stato un buon amico e un grande alleato. Una Ue forte è anche interesse degli Usa.C’è una cosa che apprezzo di te, il tuo sforzo di unire la Nato e l’Ue, e ci sei riuscito. Era difficile credere che andassero di pari passo, era più probabile che si sarebbero divise ma tu sei riuscito a farle andare di pari passo."*


Direi obbiettivo centrato per Mario, tra un po ce ne liberiamo (in senso lato)


----------



## pazzomania (10 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Poltrona NATO certificata!



Sicuro.
Non ce lo vedo Draghi sparire dal panorama politico tra 12 mesi.

Comunque non è da schifare avere un italiano che comanda, alla NATO

Meglio averlo li che avere qualcuno altro.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sicuro.
> Non ce lo vedo Draghi sparire dal panorama politico tra 12 mesi.
> 
> *Comunque non è da schifare avere un italiano che comanda, alla NATO*
> ...



Sai bene che la Nato la comandano gli USA, chiunque ci sia formalmente a capo.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sicuro.
> Non ce lo vedo Draghi sparire dal panorama politico tra 12 mesi.
> 
> Comunque non è da schifare avere un italiano che comanda, alla NATO
> ...


Draghi è un criminale dei popoli
Sono totalmente contrario al " meglio averlo lì"


----------



## pazzomania (10 Maggio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Draghi è un criminale dei popoli
> Sono totalmente contrario al " meglio averlo lì"



Non lo so.

Un europarlamentare italiano, è fratello di un amico che ho visto anche l'altra mattina e conosco da ormai 15 anni.

Ha sputtanato Draghi in varie sedute al parlamento europeo ai tempi della BCE, tanto da farsi convocare nel suo ufficio perché Mariolino nostro non ne poteva più.

Mi ha detto che Draghi è corretto e rispettabile, che era quasi offeso quando gli ha chiesto perché fosse cosi accanito contro di lui senza ragione (dal suo punto di vista ovviamente);
il politico in questione nemmeno gli ha risposto, perché in realtà era semplicemente il ruolo del partito a cui appartiene (apparteneva)

Questi sono gli unici elementi che ho per giudicare l'uomo Draghi.

Difficilmente mi leggi dare giudizi sulla persona, per me è difficile giudicare l' onestà da fuori senza conoscere.

Di certo, confronto a Di Maio, Letta, Salvini, Meloni, Tajani, Draghi è un mostro a livelli di competenza.

Poi come la usi questa esperienza e competenza, non so dirti.

Non so davvero dirti se il suo intento sia quello di danneggiare volutamente l'Italia come pensano alcuni.

PS: Ti ho dato solo un indizio(indizione) per capire chi possa essere il politico in questione  ,non chiedermi chi è che preferisco evitare


----------



## vota DC (10 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ha sputtanato Draghi in varie sedute al parlamento europeo ai tempi della BCE, tanto da farsi convocare nel suo ufficio perché Mariolino nostro non ne poteva più.



E voleva chiudere Rete 4 per via dell'intervista di Lavrov. E sta per cacciare la Berlinguer da Raitre. Ed era sconvolto dal fatto che la Meloni fosse in "opposizione" (rigorosamente tra virgolette perché in una delle ultime votazioni Draghi non era in minoranza perché Fdi era assente invece di votare contro).
E' uno abituato a fare male con la pappa in bocca, quindi si sente molto insicuro e non tollera nessun dissenso. Non politico perché per sua stessa ammissione disdegna troppo il consenso popolare le opinioni altrui ma neanche vero tecnico: di certe cose Maio Monti se ne fregava, questo è più ossessionato di Grimilde.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non lo so.
> 
> Un europarlamentare italiano, è fratello di un amico che ho visto anche l'altra mattina e conosco da ormai 15 anni.
> 
> ...


Magari pensasse solo all'Italia
Magari! comunque lo vedo benissimo
Il successo euro ! Il successo UE
e il risorgere dell'Italia.. ma che sostanze si deve prendere x vedere questi successi!?

Bella comunque il suo " il tasso di interesse a 0 è solo momentaneo " o " il vaccino ci protegge"
da applausi..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Maggio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> E voleva chiudere Rete 4 per via dell'intervista di Lavrov. E sta per cacciare la Berlinguer da Raitre. Ed era sconvolto dal fatto che la Meloni fosse in "opposizione" (rigorosamente tra virgolette perché in una delle ultime votazioni Draghi non era in minoranza perché Fdi era assente invece di votare contro).
> E' uno abituato a fare male con la pappa in bocca, quindi si sente molto insicuro e non tollera nessun dissenso. Non politico perché per sua stessa ammissione disdegna troppo il consenso popolare le opinioni altrui ma neanche vero tecnico: di certe cose Maio Monti se ne fregava, questo è più ossessionato di Grimilde.


È un super devo ancora capire cosa esattamente è super..
x adesso lo vedo come criminale con la sua ristretta compagnia di farabutti


----------



## Raryof (10 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Draghi: "Dobbiamo utilizzare ogni canale per la pace, per un cessate il fuoco e l’avvio di negoziati credibili.
> La guerra in Ucraina porterà dei cambiamenti massicci in Europa.
> In Italia e in Europa le persone vogliono la fine di questi massacri, di questa violenza, di questa macelleria. Le persone pensano che cosa possiamo fare per portare la pace"
> 
> ...


E la poltrona c'è, super mario bros.


----------



## Swaitak (11 Maggio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Magari pensasse solo all'Italia
> Magari! comunque lo vedo benissimo
> Il successo euro ! Il successo UE
> e il risorgere dell'Italia.. ma che sostanze si deve prendere x vedere questi successi!?
> ...


Visto che poi la gente ci crede ai suoi successi, (in primis il vecchio oltreoceano), allora probabilmente è solo uno abilissimo a vendersi


----------



## Blu71 (11 Maggio 2022)

Ieri sera il Congresso degli Stati Uniti ha approvato a larghissima maggioranza lo stanziamento di 40 miliardi di dollari quale super finanziamento da destinare alla resistenza di Zelensky.


----------



## fabri47 (11 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ieri sera il Congresso degli Stati Uniti ha approvato a larghissima maggioranza lo stanziamento di 40 miliardi di dollari quale super finanziamento da destinare alla resistenza di Zelensky.


Ma solo io ho l'impressione che pure Trump si stia vendendo ai dem?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Maggio 2022)

Oggi l'intelligence è ritornata a parlare di escalation nucleare... sinceramente ormai nessuno è più credibile da una parte e dall'altra.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma solo io ho l'impressione che pure Trump si stia vendendo ai dem?



La guerra in USA è un affare per tutti.


----------



## fabri47 (11 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non lo so.
> 
> Un europarlamentare italiano, è fratello di un amico che ho visto anche l'altra mattina e conosco da ormai 15 anni.
> 
> ...


Eh sì, proprio correttissimo Draghi.





Per non parlare poi dell'uscita "se non ti vaccini, mu.ori".


----------



## Swaitak (11 Maggio 2022)

*L'operatore dei gasdotti ucraini comunica che da oggi sarà sospeso il punto di transito di Sokhranivka, da cui passa quasi un terzo del gas inviato dalla Russia all'Europa per interferenza nelle procedure tecniche delle forze occupanti.
Per garantire la fornitura ai paesi europei, Il flusso dovrebbe essere dirottato a Sudzha distante dal fronte del Donbass.
Gazprom, fa sapere che sarebbe “tecnologicamente impossibile” far passare tutto il volume di gas da Sudzha e che non ci sarebbe alcuna prova di ostacoli che impedirebbero le operazioni a Sokhranivka . 

Per adesso secondo l'italiana Snam, non ci sarebbero rallentamenti di flussi.*


----------



## pazzomania (11 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Eh sì, proprio correttissimo Draghi.


Questo, è quanto mi ha detto uno che gli faceva battaglia pubblica alla morte.
Poi, non lo so.


----------



## fabri47 (11 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Questo, è quanto mi ha detto uno che gli faceva battaglia pubblica alla morte.
> Poi, non lo so.


Le finte opposizioni ci sono ovunque. Nel libro di Di Battista di anni fa, c'è scritto che vide Santanchè e Franceschini che dopo che si facevano battaglia al parlamento al di fuori andavano a passeggiare insieme.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Le finte opposizioni ci sono ovunque. Nel libro di Di Battista di anni fa, c'è scritto che vide Santanchè e Franceschini che dopo che si facevano battaglia al parlamento al di fuori andavano a passeggiare insieme.


Io il fratello lo conosco bene di questo europarlamentare, non faceva finta opposizione, ci credeva davvero in quello che faceva essendo molto giovane.

Poi ad oggi è cambiato, infatti è passato ad un altro partito, ma sempre europarlamentare è.


----------



## Swaitak (11 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *L'operatore dei gasdotti ucraini comunica che da oggi sarà sospeso il punto di transito di Sokhranivka, da cui passa quasi un terzo del gas inviato dalla Russia all'Europa per interferenza nelle procedure tecniche delle forze occupanti.
> Per garantire la fornitura ai paesi europei, Il flusso dovrebbe essere dirottato a Sudzha distante dal fronte del Donbass.
> Gazprom, fa sapere che sarebbe “tecnologicamente impossibile” far passare tutto il volume di gas da Sudzha e che non ci sarebbe alcuna prova di ostacoli che impedirebbero le operazioni a Sokhranivka .
> 
> Per adesso secondo l'italiana Snam, non ci sarebbero rallentamenti di flussi.*


vediamo se inizia una giostra pericolosa


----------



## pazzomania (11 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *L'operatore dei gasdotti ucraini comunica che da oggi sarà sospeso il punto di transito di Sokhranivka, da cui passa quasi un terzo del gas inviato dalla Russia all'Europa per interferenza nelle procedure tecniche delle forze occupanti.
> Per garantire la fornitura ai paesi europei, Il flusso dovrebbe essere dirottato a Sudzha distante dal fronte del Donbass.
> Gazprom, fa sapere che sarebbe “tecnologicamente impossibile” far passare tutto il volume di gas da Sudzha e che non ci sarebbe alcuna prova di ostacoli che impedirebbero le operazioni a Sokhranivka .
> 
> Per adesso secondo l'italiana Snam, non ci sarebbero rallentamenti di flussi.*


Come prevedibile, stupito non abbiano chiuso tutto prima gli Ucraini.
Non è certo qualche miliardo di royalties a far valerne la pena di tenerli aperti.

Probabilmente era la condizione per ricevere armi e supporto era di non bloccare il flusso che arriva in Europa.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> vediamo se inizia una giostra pericolosa


Questa decisione non è per caso, non è un caso che secondo me abbiano deciso di chiudere proprio ora che serve meno gas arrivando l' estate.

Vedremo, speriamo bene.


----------



## Swaitak (11 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Questa decisione non è per caso, non è un caso che secondo me abbiano deciso di chiudere proprio ora che serve meno gas arrivando l' estate.
> 
> Vedremo, speriamo bene.


certamente, provano a scavalcare lo stallo europeo sul 6 pacchetto di sanzioni.
Ci accorgeremo se sotto ci sia il benestare di alcuni paesi EU (in contrasto ad Orban).
Noi ad oggi (arco temporale di 24-36 mesi) abbiamo da perdere.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> certamente, provano a scavalcare lo stallo europeo sul 6 pacchetto di sanzioni.
> Ci accorgeremo se sotto ci sia il benestare di alcuni paesi EU (in contrasto ad Orban).
> Noi ad oggi (arco temporale di 24-36 mesi) abbiamo da perdere.


Che qualcosa ( poco o tanto lo scopriremo) perderemo, purtroppo era intuibile dal giorno ZERO dell' invasione Russa.

La domanda che io mi continuo a fare, da uomo perennemente nel dubbio, è come fanno in molti ad essere graniticamente sicuri che aiutare l' Ucraina in maniera forte come stiamo facendo, sia un errore.

Io non ne ho veramente idea.

Come si può essere cosi certi che arginare la Russia fin dall' inizio, non sia la mossa corretta?
Magari a breve termine non lo è, ma lo è alla lunga.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> certamente, provano a scavalcare lo stallo europeo sul 6 pacchetto di sanzioni.
> Ci accorgeremo se sotto ci sia il benestare di alcuni paesi EU (in contrasto ad Orban).
> Noi ad oggi (arco temporale di 24-36 mesi) abbiamo da perdere.


Al 1000 % c'è il benestare di alcuni paesi EU, non chiedertelo nemmeno questo.

Se l' Ucraina avesse chiuso i rubinetti da subito ( cosa dal loro punto di vista più naturale da fare), probabilmente l' Italia e la Germania sarebbero sul campo a guerreggiare alleati a Putin


----------



## Sam (11 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Che qualcosa ( poco o tanto lo scopriremo) perderemo, purtroppo era intuibile dal giorno ZERO dell' invasione Russa.
> 
> La domanda che io mi continuo a fare, da uomo perennemente nel dubbio, è come fanno in molti ad essere graniticamente sicuri che aiutare l' Ucraina in maniera forte come stiamo facendo, sia un errore.
> 
> ...


Per due motivi:
1) i paesi nel mondo non sono tutti uguali.
Ci sono paesi con cui fai affari (Russia), e paesi inutili che non ti garantiscono nulla che hanno solo il compito di fare ciò che la potenza dominante ordina loro (Ucraina).
L'Ucraina non solo non andava aiutata, ma non andava nemmeno destabilizzata 20 anni fa.
La politica estera impone di pensare in maniera cinica a quale rapporto internazionale è meglio preservare per soddisfare i propri interessi.
E la Russia è chiaramente la risposta affermativa.

2) L'Ucraina la si sta destabilizzando per fare gli interessi di Washington.
E Washington, come al solito, gioca a fare la potenza, sicura del fatto che la sua posizione geografica la renda intoccabile, perché a perire prima ci sono i suoi vassalli (UE in Europa, Giappone e Corea del Sud in Asia).
In sostanza, possono permettersi di destabilizzare la fornitura di materie prime, perché tanto loro non sono impattati dalla cosa, e anzi possono sfruttare la situazione per subentrare, a prezzi naturalmente più alti.
Ora, chi capisce tutto questo, con i russi continua a fare affari. Vedasi India.
Chi invece preferisce mettersi a 90, finisce per subirsi le maggiorazioni su benzina, luce e gas. Vedasi Draghi.

Eh, ma il problema è il condizionatore...


----------



## pazzomania (11 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Per due motivi:
> 1) i paesi nel mondo non sono tutti uguali.
> Ci sono paesi con cui fai affari (Russia), e paesi inutili che non ti garantiscono nulla che hanno solo il compito di fare ciò che la potenza dominante ordina loro (Ucraina).
> L'Ucraina non solo non andava aiutata, ma non andava nemmeno destabilizzata 20 anni fa.
> ...


Quindi tu, sei sicurissimo, senza il minimo tentennamento, proprio manco per sogno, che tutti i 40 paesi (con differenti intensità) che si stanno opponendo hanno torto?

Manco il seme del dubbio hai piantato dentro di te?

Tutto ciò che sta avvenendo è solo e soltanto al soldo degli USA?
Senza sfumature?


----------



## hakaishin (11 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sicuro.
> Non ce lo vedo Draghi sparire dal panorama politico tra 12 mesi.
> 
> Comunque non è da schifare avere un italiano che comanda, alla NATO
> ...


Tanto a che serve? È solo un fantoccio


----------



## CS10 (11 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Mettiamola così: se tu vai nel territorio di un leone, e cerchi di portargli via la carne, e il leone ti azzanna, la colpa è tua o del leone?
> 
> Stiamo sempre allo stesso discorso: non puoi pensare di prendere un'azione (l'invasione), decontestualizzarla, e giudicarla singolarmente.
> La Storia, la politica e tutto il resto è come una catena di tessere del domino. Cade una, cadono tutte, in fila.
> ...


Le metafore del leone e del cane non le trovo molto calzanti, metti a confronto un uomo che coscientemente fa una cosa stupida come levare il cibo ad un leone, con la reazione totalmente istintiva di quest'ultimo.
Quindi quella della Russia è una reazione dissennata e istintiva che non ha nessun fine se non lo sterminio dell'agente causa del pericolo?
Un sedicenne che entra in una scuola con un mitra e uccide gente a caso sarà stato spinto da precedenti atti di bullismo, ma la risposta è quantomeno eccessiva e irrazionale.


----------



## Sam (11 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Quindi tu, sei sicurissimo, senza il minimo tentennamento, proprio manco per sogno, che tutti i 40 paesi (con differenti intensità) che si stanno opponendo hanno torto?
> 
> Manco il seme del dubbio hai piantato dentro di te?
> 
> ...


Assolutamente sì, e i fatti parlano chiaro.
I problemi in Ucraina sono iniziati quando gli USA hanno creato la Timoshenko e la rivoluzione arancione.

L'ho già detto: è sempre lo stesso schema, che usano ovunque, dal Nord Africa al Medio Oriente.
Creano rivolte ad arte e mettono politici di loro interesse per destabilizzare l'area.

Se poi la questione è: l'UE è d'accordo, quindi essendo tanti paese non c'è margine di errore, allora la questione è nulla.
Come ho già detto, gli stati vassalli sono per l'appunto vassalli. Fanno quello che il padrone ordina loro di fare.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Assolutamente sì, e i fatti parlano chiaro.
> I problemi in Ucraina sono iniziati quando gli USA hanno creato la Timoshenko e la rivoluzione arancione.
> 
> L'ho già detto: è sempre lo stesso schema, che usano ovunque, dal Nord Africa al Medio Oriente.
> ...


Bon basta, l' udienza è tolta!

Se sei arci-sicuro senza il minimo tentennamento, invidia massima.

Io sui temi complessi ho dubbi che ci sia scritto "ciao" anche se leggo "ciao" scritto a caratteri cubitali.


----------



## Sam (11 Maggio 2022)

CS10 ha scritto:


> Le metafore del leone e del cane non le trovo molto calzanti, metti a confronto un uomo che coscientemente fa una cosa stupida come levare il cibo ad un leone, con la reazione totalmente istintiva di quest'ultimo.
> Quindi quella della Russia è una reazione dissennata e istintiva che non ha nessun fine se non lo sterminio dell'agente causa del pericolo?
> Un sedicenne che entra in una scuola con un mitra e uccide gente a caso sarà stato spinto da precedenti atti di bullismo, ma la risposta è quantomeno eccessiva e irrazionale.


Eccessiva e irrazionale, dici?
Quindi stai dicendo che la Russia deve perdere influenza e potere nell'area per accontentare l'occidente, e non deve fare nulla perché altrimenti la reazione è eccessiva?
Se tu entri in casa mia a rubare, io ti faccio secco. Poi ti chiedo se sei armato. Ma intanto una pallottola in fronte non te la leva nessuno.
La proporzionalità della difesa sull'offesa la lascio agli altri.

La Storia è piena di guerre fra potenze per cose del genere. Anzi, si è fatto la guerra per molto meno.


----------



## hakaishin (11 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Quindi tu, sei sicurissimo, senza il minimo tentennamento, proprio manco per sogno, che tutti i 40 paesi (con differenti intensità) che si stanno opponendo hanno torto?
> 
> Manco il seme del dubbio hai piantato dentro di te?
> 
> ...


Semplicemente siamo vassalli degli americani, abbiamo poco da fare la voce grossa. Io confido che prima o poi aprano gli occhi..ad oggi orban è l’unico con un po’ di sale in zucca.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Maggio 2022)

*Premier Polacco: "Dobbiamo deputinizzare il mondo. Putin è più pericoloso di Stalin, più pericoloso di Hitler. Loro non avevano Internet e le bombe atomiche.
Ci aspettiamo che le sue truppe marcino verso l'Europa."*


----------



## CS10 (11 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Eccessiva e irrazionale, dici?
> Quindi stai dicendo che la Russia deve perdere influenza e potere nell'area per accontentare l'occidente, e non deve fare nulla perché altrimenti la reazione è eccessiva?
> Se tu entri in casa mia a rubare, io ti faccio secco. Poi ti chiedo se sei armato. Ma intanto una pallottola in fronte non te la leva nessuno.
> La proporzionalità della difesa sull'offesa la lascio agli altri.
> ...


I testi però vanno capiti...
Sei tu che paragonato la Russia ad un leone a cui hanno tolto il cibo..non io.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Quindi tu, sei sicurissimo, senza il minimo tentennamento, proprio manco per sogno, che tutti i 40 paesi (con differenti intensità) che si stanno opponendo hanno torto?
> 
> Manco il seme del dubbio hai piantato dentro di te?
> 
> ...



Il dubbio poteva venire nel caso i 40 paesi avessero tutti e 40 ragionato con la propria testa.
Invece qui abbiamo assistito a 39 paesi che si sono accodati alla scelta (imposizione) di un unico paese.


----------



## Sam (11 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Bon basta, l' udienza è tolta!
> 
> Se sei arci-sicuro senza il minimo tentennamento, invidia massima.
> 
> Io sui temi complessi ho dubbi che ci sia scritto "ciao" anche se leggo "ciao" scritto a caratteri cubitali.


Non è questione di invidia, ma di informarsi un minimo e non decontestualizzare le cose.
La Storia è una cronologia di avvenimenti, quindi per capire la situazione bisogna andare a ritroso.
Il problema è che siamo con la memoria corta. Non importa ciò che succede ieri, ma solo quello che succede oggi, tanto quello che è successo ieri è passato e non conta più.

L'invasione dell'Ucraina non è un evento fine a se stesso, ma conseguenza di azioni precedenti che hanno portato alla situazione attuale.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Il dubbio poteva venire nel caso i 40 paesi avessero tutti e 40 ragionato con la propria testa.
> Invece qui abbiamo assistito a 39 paesi che si sono accodati alla scelta (imposizione) di un unico paese.


Alzo le mani!

Sarà sicuramente cosi..


----------



## Sam (11 Maggio 2022)

CS10 ha scritto:


> I testi però vanno capiti...
> Sei tu che paragonato la Russia ad un leone a cui hanno tolto il cibo..non io.


Esatto, e funziona proprio così in politica.
Se vai da una potenza a toglierle la sua sfera d'influenza, quello che ottieni è la guerra.
Sono migliaia di anni che è così, fin dai tempi della mezzaluna fertile.

L'analogia con il leone è perfetta.
Tu violi il suo territorio, lui agisce di conseguenza.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Non è questione di invidia, ma di informarsi un minimo e non decontestualizzare le cose.
> La Storia è una cronologia di avvenimenti, quindi per capire la situazione bisogna andare a ritroso.
> Il problema è che siamo con la memoria corta. Non importa ciò che succede ieri, ma solo quello che succede oggi, tanto quello che è successo ieri è passato e non conta più.
> 
> L'invasione dell'Ucraina non è un evento fine a se stesso, ma conseguenza di azioni precedenti che hanno portato alla situazione attuale.


La storia è la storia.
Il futuro è il futuro.

Non stiamo analizzando le cause, stiamo analizzando le conseguenze e cosa fare.
Tu sei sicuro di quello che non dovremmo o dovremmo fare.
Io no, tutto qui.

Per questo ti invidio.


----------



## Swaitak (11 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Che qualcosa ( poco o tanto lo scopriremo) perderemo, purtroppo era intuibile dal giorno ZERO dell' invasione Russa.
> 
> La domanda che io mi continuo a fare, da uomo perennemente nel dubbio, è come fanno in molti ad essere graniticamente sicuri che aiutare l' Ucraina in maniera forte come stiamo facendo, sia un errore.
> 
> ...



Il mio dubbio è: chi li subirà prima sti effetti ?
Per dirla come un bambino dell'asilo, è più grave perdere un sacco di soldi o energia nel breve termine?
Nel primo caso, il tempo di fare qualche manovra economica e trovare nuovi investitori probabilmente lo l'hai.
Nel secondo caso c'è un grosso problema tecnologico, che sia costruire nuovi impianti o trovare nuovi corridoi energetici.
I rigassificatori offshore di Cingolani per me sono una soluzione ''alla carlona''.
Stesso identico problema per grano e metalli


----------



## Milanoide (11 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Le finte opposizioni ci sono ovunque. Nel libro di Di Battista di anni fa, c'è scritto che vide Santanchè e Franceschini che dopo che si facevano battaglia al parlamento al di fuori andavano a passeggiare insieme.


Queste sono cose stra-note ed in qualche misura dovute. Basta frequentare Roma.
La politica è compromesso, bisogna quindi parlarsi.
Aggiungo che con una certa frequenza si possono stabilire rapporti di stima reciproca e amicizia che attraversano le divisioni di partito e sono migliori di quelle all'interno dello stesso partito.
È un po' infantile e settario pensare che si guardino tutto il tempo in cagnesco solo perché appartengono a partiti diversi.


----------



## Sam (11 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> La storia è la storia.
> Il futuro è il futuro.
> 
> Non stiamo analizzando le cause, stiamo analizzando le conseguenze e cosa fare.
> ...


Ed è proprio questo l'errore: separare storia e futuro, come se fossero due cose diverse.
Per questo la narrazione del COVID ha avuto successo, così come la propaganda filo-americana sulla guerra.
Se non comprendi la storia, e gli avvenimenti che caratterizzano le vicende, non potrai mai comprendere il futuro.
Perché quello che tu chiami futuro altro non è che la conseguenza di ciò che tu volutamente ignori.

Quindi come fai a capire cosa fare, se non sai neanche cosa ha causato il danno?
Non è un caso se da un po' di tempo a questa parte dico che la scuola, per come è strutturata oggi, non serve più a niente; perché ha fallito nel suo compito primario, che non è quello di far studiare la paginetta a memoria, ma creare delle teste pensanti che saranno la classe dirigente del domani.


----------



## CS10 (11 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Ed è proprio questo l'errore: separare storia e futuro, come se fossero due cose diverse.
> Per questo la narrazione del COVID ha avuto successo, così come la propaganda filo-americana sulla guerra.
> Se non comprendi la storia, e gli avvenimenti che caratterizzano le vicende, non potrai mai comprendere il futuro.
> Perché quello che tu chiami futuro altro non è che la conseguenza di ciò che tu volutamente ignori.
> ...


Quanta sicumera...
Pensi che gli altri non abbiano capito niente e che tu (e chi a pensa come te) sia l'illuminato, quando si sta solo dicendo che le cause non possono mai essere così chiare, soprattutto per il livello e la qualità delle informazioni a cui noi persone normali abbiamo accesso.
Questi fatti devono essere valutati con distacco analitico, in quanto in tutte le parti coinvolte ci sono errori, interessi, secondi fini.
Se poi parti dall'essere anti americano, non puoi pretendere di essere obiettivo.


----------



## Milanoide (11 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Non è questione di invidia, ma di informarsi un minimo e non decontestualizzare le cose.
> La Storia è una cronologia di avvenimenti, quindi per capire la situazione bisogna andare a ritroso.
> Il problema è che siamo con la memoria corta. Non importa ciò che succede ieri, ma solo quello che succede oggi, tanto quello che è successo ieri è passato e non conta più.
> 
> L'invasione dell'Ucraina non è un evento fine a se stesso, ma conseguenza di azioni precedenti che hanno portato alla situazione attuale.


E vero, ma è anche vero che continuano ad esserci situazioni "trovate", impreviste, non frutto di un disegno, non pianificate.
Perché conta molto la politica interna del momento, delle elezioni ricorrenti (laddove siano realmente competitive e non sigillo formale a qualcosa di scontato e già deciso).
Al di là di tendenze di lungo periodo di un attore e delle contro reazioni di un altro attore della politica internazionale, non riesco a riconoscere agli americani la capacità di seguire un piano di lungo termine. C'è il ruolo dei singoli individui, delle "torte" di interesse che impastano. Putin ci avrà lavorato da decenni, ma in USA sono cambiate amministrazioni. Si certo, rimane il loro atteggiamento di fondo. Consumare arsenali. Il complesso militare industriale. La geopolitica. La politica estera della Russia zarista o comunista è diversa? Si, no, ni. Dipende dai punti di vista o dei temi esaminati. Vale per tutti i paesi.
Quello che tu Sam non sembri prendere in esame è la volontà degli attori minori.
Un allenatore non può teleguidare tutti i giocatori. Gli Ucraini saranno pure stati illusi, ma la loro volontà di distacco da Mosca ricorre da un po' di tempo. È giusto considerarla zero? Che Mosca non la voglia riconoscere è un altro paio di maniche. Nel Golfo Persico molti paesi temono l'Iran indipendentemente dal fatto che l'astio sia alimentato da USA e Israele. E "grazie" a Trump si sono formate delle coalizioni inedite. In teoria c'è la Umma, l'Islam, in pratica il settarismo domina la scena. Ma anche quello, come nell'Europa del '600, è solo un pretesto a copertura di interessi ed egoismi dei singoli.


----------



## Sam (11 Maggio 2022)

CS10 ha scritto:


> Quanta sicumera...
> Pensi che gli altri non abbiano capito niente e che tu (e chi a pensa come te) sia l'illuminato, quando si sta solo dicendo che le cause non possono mai essere così chiare, soprattutto per il livello e la qualità delle informazioni a cui noi persone normali abbiamo accesso.


Veramente si è detto che la cause non contano perché il passato è passato, e bisogna solo cercare di risolvere i problemi.

E sulla questione dell'illuminato, meno buonismo da politicamente corretto, per favore. Qui non siamo ad un raduno del PD.
C'è una differenza tra l'informarsi e il cercare di capire come si è arrivati ad un certo punto, e millantare che "Tizio X è pazzo, perché sì".
Io non sono un illuminato, sono uno che si informa. Questa è la differenza. E che ti piaccia o meno, le cose son così.
Magari in uno dei tanti infiniti universi paralleli è come dici tu. Non in questo, sfortunatamente.



CS10 ha scritto:


> Questi fatti devono essere valutati con distacco analitico, in quanto in tutte le parti coinvolte ci sono errori, interessi, secondi fini.
> Se poi parti dall'essere anti americano, non puoi pretendere di essere obiettivo.


E infatti nessuno ha mai detto che c'è giusto o sbagliato. Si è detto che c'è una politica di potenza in atto.
Quindi anche qui, moralismo spicciolo che potevi risparmiarti.


----------



## Sam (11 Maggio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> E vero, ma è anche vero che continuano ad esserci situazioni "trovate", impreviste, non frutto di un disegno, non pianificate.
> Perché conta molto la politica interna del momento, delle elezioni ricorrenti (laddove siano realmente competitive e non sigillo formale a qualcosa di scontato e già deciso).
> Al di là di tendenze di lungo periodo di un attore e delle contro reazioni di un altro attore della politica internazionale, non riesco a riconoscere agli americani la capacità di seguire un piano di lungo termine. C'è il ruolo dei singoli individui, delle "torte" di interesse che impastano. Putin ci avrà lavorato da decenni, ma in USA sono cambiate amministrazioni. Si certo, rimane il loro atteggiamento di fondo. Consumare arsenali. Il complesso militare industriale. La geopolitica. La politica estera della Russia zarista o comunista è diversa? Si, no, ni. Dipende dai punti di vista o dei temi esaminati. Vale per tutti i paesi.
> *Quello che tu Sam non sembri prendere in esame è la volontà degli attori minori.*
> Un allenatore non può teleguidare tutti i giocatori. Gli Ucraini saranno pure stati illusi, ma la loro volontà di distacco da Mosca ricorre da un po' di tempo. È giusto considerarla zero? Che Mosca non la voglia riconoscere è un altro paio di maniche. Nel Golfo Persico molti paesi temono l'Iran indipendentemente dal fatto che l'astio sia alimentato da USA e Israele. E "grazie" a Trump si sono formate delle coalizioni inedite. In teoria c'è la Umma, l'Islam, in pratica il settarismo domina la scena. Ma anche quello, come nell'Europa del '600, è solo un pretesto a copertura di interessi ed egoismi dei singoli.


Il problema, Milanoide, è: come fai a parlare di volontà di attori minori, quando la volontà è pilotata dalla potenza di turno?
Se già noi siamo manipolati dalla propaganda, e non siamo l'Ucraina, siamo veramente in grado di pensare che gli ucraini sappiano cosa vogliano davvero?

Io non sto dicendo che gli ucraini vogliono stare con Mosca. Dico che l'Ucraina è storicamente filo-russa.
La volontà popolare per me conta fino ad un certo punto, perché è storicamente manipolabile.
Prima della rivoluzione arancione a Kiev non sapevano nemmeno dove fossero gli USA.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Alzo le mani!
> 
> Sarà sicuramente cosi..



Non ho la presunzione di pensare di avere ragione al 1000%,sia chiaro  
Però a me sembra palese che le decisioni vengano prese solamente da Washington e tutti gli altri si accodano per non rimanere isolati.

Jansa ha voce in capitolo ?
Morawiecki ha voce in capitolo ?
Sanchez ha voce in capitolo ?
Nessuno di loro ha voce in capitolo perchè all'interno della UE nessuno stato può camminare e pensare autonomamente e le decisioni devono essere prese quasi all'unanimità.

Se gli USA propongono le sanzioni,con Draghi,Macron,Sanchez subito appecorati (cito loro perchè rappresentano praticamente l'europa-->italia,francia,spagna),una Slovachia,una slovenia,una austria,una lituania,un belgio,chi sono questi stati per mettersi di traverso ? Praticamente non hanno nessun peso politico/diplomatico e si devono per forza di cose adeguare alle scelte altrui,così come italia,francia,spagna nn avendo alcuna voce in capitolo,si sono adeguate alle posizioni di Washington. E così la UE si accoda a Washington,senza avere alcuna idea propria sull'accaduto e soprattutto senza aver alcun piano per fare a meno delle importazioni russe. L'importante è non deludere il padrone,no?

E poi pensiamo anche agli altri stati come giappone e corea del sud,ben lontani dalla UE.
Entrambi gli stati che sono alle prese con le continue provocazioni da parte della corea del nord.
Potevano forse opporsi alle sanzioni e rischiare di rimanere isolati e senza alleati in caso di una escalation ? 

P.S Nella UE l'unico ad opporsi e mantenere la schiena dritta è stato Orban.
E non è un caso se da qualche settimana Letta e altri politici parlino in continuazione di modificare qualche regola sull''unanimità.


----------



## CS10 (11 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Veramente si è detto che la cause non contano perché il passato è passato, e bisogna solo cercare di risolvere i problemi.
> 
> E sulla questione dell'illuminato, *meno buonismo da politicamente corretto, per favore. Qui non siamo ad un raduno del PD*.
> C'è una differenza tra l'informarsi e il cercare di capire come si è arrivati ad un certo punto, e millantare che "Tizio X è pazzo, perché sì".
> ...


Il buonismo e il PD te li puoi mettere in quel posto amico 
Felice che ci sia differenza tra me te


----------



## Milanoide (11 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Il problema, Milanoide, è: come fai a parlare di volontà di attori minori, quando la volontà è pilotata dalla potenza di turno?
> Se già noi siamo manipolati dalla propaganda, e non siamo l'Ucraina, siamo veramente in grado di pensare che gli ucraini sappiano cosa vogliano davvero?
> 
> Io non sto dicendo che gli ucraini vogliono stare con Mosca. Dico che l'Ucraina è storicamente filo-russa.
> ...


Volontà popolare manipolabile ancor più nell'era dei social media. Ed una America così divisa internamente non si è mai vista dai tempi della guerra di secessione.
Inutile dire che Russi e Cinesi trovano terreno fertile nel sfruttare i punti deboli delle democrazie liberali.
Ma a Formosa sono tutti manipolati o hanno sperimentato che ci può essere un altro modo di vivere?
Fatto sta che i social media hanno lasciato uscire il genio dalla lampada ed ora sarà un bel casino.


----------



## Milanoide (11 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non ho la presunzione di pensare di avere ragione al 1000%,sia chiaro
> Però a me sembra palese che le decisioni vengano prese solamente da Washington e tutti gli altri si accodano per non rimanere isolati.
> 
> Jansa ha voce in capitolo ?
> ...


Gli altri stati sono un po' appecorati, un po' legittimamente intimoriti dagli orsi russi o dragoni cinesi.
Condito con un implicito riconoscimento che se non ti attrezzi e paghi per avere una forza di difesa e deterrenza autonoma e vivi a sbafo sotto l'ombrello altrui, prima o poi il padrone dell'ombrello ti chiede di pagare dazio. E fai fatica a negargli il dovuto.
La Germania si era tenuta fuori da tutte le guerre stupide scatenate dagli Usa di recente.
Mezzi in vista di un fine. Bilanci solidi, demografia in espansione, unità politica nel paese e allora diventi forte e detti una parte della legge. Altrimenti ti condanni alla irrilevanza. Smontare i meccanismi del consensus nelle organizzazioni internazionali o superarle con cooperazioni rafforzate non è un male.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non ho la presunzione di pensare di avere ragione al 1000%,sia chiaro
> Però a me sembra palese che le decisioni vengano prese solamente da Washington e tutti gli altri si accodano per non rimanere isolati.
> 
> Jansa ha voce in capitolo ?
> ...


Non lo so.

Io so solo che gli Usa a fatica controllino casa loro.
Rigetto l' idea che qui siano tutte marionette e il disegno che c'è dietro sia cosi lineare come molti credono.

Chiaro che la voce più grossa l' hanno loro, per forza di cose, e quindi hanno più influenza.
Ad ogni modo, questa battaglia tra "dietrologi" e "caosologi" la lascerei perdere, tanto l' abbiamo già fatta mille volte.

L' unica cosa che non capisco di chi non sopporta questi "secoli americani":

Bene, mettiamo che usciamo dalla sfera di influenza USA, a me cambia poco, ci starei pure se migliorasse la mia vita, non giro certo con la bandiera a stelle e strisce, mi interessa relativamente: anche un bambino sa che in geopolitica non esiste il mondo delle favole, arretra una potenza, avanza l' altra.

Quindi siamo cosi sicuri che sia meglio finire sotto l' influenza cinese?

Per me la cosa migliore sarebbe avere un' Europa superpotenza, ma direi che se mai accadrà, non si riuscirà in breve tempo.

Tra l' altro, generalmente i più caldi su questi argomenti sono i sovrazionisti, ma al tempo stesso sono quelli che poi si inalberano se si parla di portare le spese militari al 3% del PIL.
Ma codesti lo sanno, che se usciamo da NATO, UE eccetera eccetera, rifiutare il protettorato cinese/indiano/russo, se non vogliamo finire male poi la spesa militare dovrebbe andare al 5/10 % del PIL ???


----------



## fabri47 (11 Maggio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Queste sono cose stra-note ed in qualche misura dovute. Basta frequentare Roma.
> La politica è compromesso, bisogna quindi parlarsi.
> Aggiungo che con una certa frequenza si possono stabilire rapporti di stima reciproca e amicizia che attraversano le divisioni di partito e sono migliori di quelle all'interno dello stesso partito.
> È un po' infantile e settario pensare che si guardino tutto il tempo in cagnesco solo perché appartengono a partiti diversi.


Ah ma sia chiaro, non voglio fare il moralista. Una passeggiata con la Santanchè me la farei anch'io  .


----------



## hakaishin (11 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Premier Polacco: "Dobbiamo deputinizzare il mondo. Putin è più pericoloso di Stalin, più pericoloso di Hitler. Loro non avevano Internet e le bombe atomiche.
> Ci aspettiamo che le sue truppe marcino verso l'Europa."*


  
spettacolo sto trash guerresco!
Tutto perfetto per allentare la tensione!


----------



## pazzomania (11 Maggio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> *Volontà popolare manipolabile ancor più nell'era dei social media. *


Molti lo ignorano.

Molta gente se avesse vissuto la seconda guerra mondiale si sarebbe probabilmente sparata, quando l' unica informazione era a senso unico in edicola tutte le mattine.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Premier Polacco: "Dobbiamo deputinizzare il mondo. Putin è più pericoloso di Stalin, più pericoloso di Hitler. Loro non avevano Internet e le bombe atomiche.
> Ci aspettiamo che le sue truppe marcino verso l'Europa."*



Ormai alzano tutti la voce. Pure chi non ha mai contato nulla.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Maggio 2022)

Il compianto chiesa diceva che l'unica speranza era un UE forte che facesse da arbitro per questa situazione, perché non era un veggente(quando era in vita veniva etichettato dai nostri Mass Media come complottista) ma bastava informazioni e vedere le carognate che facevano da quelle parti e conoscere la dottrina sovietica e il suo popolo per sapere che gli Usa stavano preparando il tutto.. ma vedendo la situazione attuale.. caro Giulietto le tue speranze sono vane ( pure lui era scettico ma era l'unica speranza per uscirne tutti vivi !)


----------



## Andris (11 Maggio 2022)

*Scaroni, presidente Milan ed ex amministratore delegato ENI:*

*"Possiamo fare a meno del gas russo ?*
*Il problema è da quando possiamo, perchè ad essere ottimisti potremmo farne a meno nel giro di due anni e mezzo tre anni.
Qualunque sospensione del gas russo, per nostra volontà o per volontà di Gazprom, comporterebbe dei cambiamenti nel nostro stile di vita e dei razionamenti che credo nessuno voglia.

Le sanzioni sono un boomerang verso l'Europa ?
Penso che qualche cosa l'Occidente dovesse pur fare, come in altri casi.
Non mi sembra che la politica continentale sia favorevole a sanzioni sul gas, mi riferisco a Germania e Austria ma anche la stessa Italia

Sul petrolio il discorso è diverso, nel mondo ce ne è tanto.
Certo chi lo importa tramite tubi come l'Ungheria dice "come faccio senza accesso al mare", ognuno ha i suoi problemi.

Ora siamo tutti concentrati sulla sicurezza e approvigionamento energetici.
Poi bisognerà parlare di prezzi e competitività, naturalmente più gas liquefatto importiamo più competitività perdiamo con chi lo produce.*
*Potremmo avere gas ma non essere competitivi, è un tema molto delicato"*


----------



## Milanoide (11 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ah ma sia chiaro, non voglio fare il moralista. Una passeggiata con la Santanchè me la farei anch'io  .


Azz! Si pensò anch'io. Però l'ultimissimo restyling mi lascia un po' perplesso. Attendo che si rilassi un po'.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Scaroni, presidente Milan ed ex amministratore delegato ENI:*
> 
> *"Possiamo fare a meno del gas russo ?*
> *Il problema è da quando possiamo, perchè ad essere ottimisti potremmo farne a meno nel giro di due anni e mezzo tre anni.
> ...


Incredibile la mummia.

Ha fatto un discorso che tiene in considerazione la complessità del tema e la coperta, che è corta.

Bravissimo, voto DIESCI


----------



## Andris (11 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Incredibile la mummia.
> 
> Ha fatto un discorso che tiene in considerazione la complessità del tema e la coperta, che è corta.
> 
> Bravissimo, voto DIESCI


infatti di calcio non capisce niente, ma sul tema energetico non ha fatto l'ad di ENI casualmente


----------



## Swaitak (11 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Scaroni, presidente Milan ed ex amministratore delegato ENI:*
> 
> *"Possiamo fare a meno del gas russo ?*
> *Il problema è da quando possiamo, perchè ad essere ottimisti potremmo farne a meno nel giro di due anni e mezzo tre anni.
> ...


Assurdo quotare parola per parola il nostro fake presidente


----------



## Swaitak (11 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> infatti di calcio non capisce niente, ma sul tema energetico non ha fatto l'ad di ENI casualmente


tra l'altro i contratti con Gazprom li ha fatti proprio lui


----------



## Andris (11 Maggio 2022)

*Lavrov:*
*
"Speriamo e ci aspettiamo che la finalizzazione della nostra operazione militare e il raggiungimento di tutti i suoi obiettivi contribuiscano a fermare i tentativi dell'Occidente di minare il diritto internazionale e di ignorare e violare i principi della Carta delle Nazioni Unite, compreso il principio dell'uguaglianza sovrana degli Stati
*
*Inoltre, costringerà l'Occidente a smettere di spingere per un cosiddetto ordine mondiale unipolare dominato dagli Stati Uniti e dai suoi alleati".*


----------



## Andris (11 Maggio 2022)

*Mogli dei combattenti Azov in udienza dal Papa

"Il Papa ci ha promesso che farà il possibile per salvare i nostri mariti"*


----------



## Andris (11 Maggio 2022)

*Peskov, portavoce Cremlino:*

*"Il presidente russo Vladimir Putin non intende dichiarare la legge marziale in Russia durante l'operazione speciale in Ucraina"*


----------



## pazzomania (11 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Mogli dei combattenti Azov in udienza dal Papa
> 
> "Il Papa ci ha promesso che farà il possibile per salvare i nostri mariti"*


Soluzione del Papa, livello "pregherò per loro" 

LOL


----------



## Swaitak (11 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Mogli dei combattenti Azov in udienza dal Papa
> 
> "Il Papa ci ha promesso che farà il possibile per salvare i nostri mariti"*


Francesco sempre più cringe


----------



## Andris (11 Maggio 2022)

*capo Repubblica popolare di Donetsk minaccia strage di chi non si arrende*

*"Non ci sono più civili nel complesso Azovstal, ora abbiamo le mani libere"*


----------



## varvez (11 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Lavrov:*
> 
> *"Speriamo e ci aspettiamo che la finalizzazione della nostra operazione militare e il raggiungimento di tutti i suoi obiettivi contribuiscano a fermare i tentativi dell'Occidente di minare il diritto internazionale e di ignorare e violare i principi della Carta delle Nazioni Unite, compreso il principio dell'uguaglianza sovrana degli Stati*
> 
> *Inoltre, costringerà l'Occidente a smettere di spingere per un cosiddetto ordine mondiale unipolare dominato dagli Stati Uniti e dai suoi alleati".*


Il NWO, roba da complottisti. O no?


----------



## pazzomania (11 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> infatti di calcio non capisce niente, ma sul tema energetico non ha fatto l'ad di ENI casualmente





Swaitak ha scritto:


> Assurdo quotare parola per parola il nostro fake presidente



Infatti ha detto che l' Europa, ha dato le sanzioni e che non poteva far finta di nulla comunque.

Rispecchia totalmente il mio pensiero.

Maledetto mondo complesso!


----------



## Andris (11 Maggio 2022)

*vice amministratore della regione di Kherson:*

*"L'amministrazione regionale chiederà l'annessione alla Federazione russa"*


----------



## Andris (11 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Infatti ha detto che l' Europa, ha dato le sanzioni e che non poteva far finta di nulla comunque.
> 
> Rispecchia totalmente il mio pensiero.
> 
> Maledetto mondo complesso!


è uno calato nel sistema dalla testa e piedi, presente tuttora in vari CDA, non potrebbe certo fare l'alternativo...


----------



## pazzomania (11 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> è uno calato nel sistema dalla testa e piedi, presente tuttora in vari CDA, non potrebbe certo fare l'alternativo...


Non confondere fare l' "alternativo" con credere in una cosa.

Non è che son tutti manipolati quelli che concordano con l' aiutare l' Ucraina.

Scaroni, ha detto chiaramente che le sanzioni andavano date perchè non si poteva far finta di nulla.
Ha detto altrettanto chiaramente che queste sanzioni porteranno una marea di problemi.

Perchè questo, è.
Ha descritto perfettamente la realtà del tema e la sua complessità.

Non per niente, manifesto da sempre odio profondo per chi crede/propina soluzioni facili a problemi complessi.

Almeno secondo me.


----------



## Andris (11 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non confondere fare l' "alternativo" con credere in una cosa.
> 
> Non è che son tutti manipolati quelli che concordano con l' aiutare l' Ucraina.
> 
> ...


è difficile sostenere in pubblico di non dover fare sanzioni per chi si trova in un certo giro, questo intendo
lo può fare qualche pensionato o qualcuno fuori dal giro che conta
eppure parliamo della gran parte del pianeta a non aver sanzionato la Russia...non è che sono tutti scemi o criminali


----------



## pazzomania (11 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> è difficile sostenere in pubblico di non dover fare sanzioni per chi si trova in un certo giro, questo intendo
> lo può fare qualche pensionato o qualcuno fuori dal giro che conta



Beh si, sicuramente non aiuta.
Però insomma, si puo' anche considerare lo creda per davvero.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> è difficile sostenere in pubblico di non dover fare sanzioni per chi si trova in un certo giro, questo intendo
> lo può fare qualche pensionato o qualcuno fuori dal giro che conta
> eppure parliamo della gran parte del pianeta a non aver sanzionato la Russia...non è che sono tutti scemi o criminali


E' molto più coraggioso dare sanzioni che ti danneggiano.

Cina e India, da sto casino avranno solo da guadagnarci economicamente ( come si sta vedendo)


----------



## Blu71 (11 Maggio 2022)

Zelensky: la Russia perderà la guerra, il male perde sempre. E' chiaro a tutto il mondo libero che l’Ucraina è la parte del bene in questa guerra.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Zelensky: la Russia perderà la guerra, il male perde sempre. E' chiaro a tutto il mondo libero che l’Ucraina è la parte del bene in questa guerra.



L'Ucraina è la  ,così come la Russia e molte altre nazioni (alcune anche presenti in UE )
Altro che bene o male.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Maggio 2022)

Intanto anche la Germania (assieme a tante altre nazioni UE) ha pagato il gas in rubli.

Ricordatemi come era la storiella del "_la UE non si piegherà mai alla pretesa di Putin di pagare il gas in rubli,ci sono i contratti firmati in cui è previsto il pagamento in €_"


----------

